# Here are more specifications for the Canon EOS R5



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 8, 2020)

> Here are the more specifications (no video information) for the Canon EOS R5. As for the video features, I think we know just about everything about the Canon EOS R5.
> *Canon EOS R5 Specifications*
> With the newly developed effective pixel number of 45 million pixels full-size CMOS sensor high-speed signal readout, high-speed processing of new image engine “DIGIC X”, high performance “RF lens”, the highest resolution performance in EOS series history Achieves both high image quality and high-speed continuous shooting.
> ● AF performance is improved as “dual pixel CMOS AF II” by high-speed signal readout of the new CMOS sensor and high-speed processing of new image engine. When “Face + Tracking priority AF” is set, the distance measurement area is expanded to a maximum of approximately 100% (vertical) x maximum 100% (horizontal) of the screen. Furthermore, when shooting still images, the AF frame is automatically selected from a maximum of 1053 divided areas.
> ● Supports the...



Continue reading...


----------



## .jan (Jul 8, 2020)

so no gps huh


----------



## AlanF (Jul 8, 2020)

Low pass filter on a 45 Mpx sensor. Maybe good for some but I so much prefer to ditch the filter as I rarely have problems with Moire and the filter does give image degradation.


----------



## PhotoRN86 (Jul 8, 2020)

What a beast of a camera...now the price! my credit card is waiting!!


----------



## padam (Jul 8, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Low pass filter on a 45 Mpx sensor. Maybe good for some but I so much prefer to ditch the filter as I rarely have problems with Moire and the filter does give image degradation.


4k60p and 4k120p would probably look bad without it, it is probably not very strong like with the 1DX III.


----------



## frjmacias (Jul 8, 2020)

So the rumors on the Megapixel count were spot on?!!! Can’t wait till tomorrow!


----------



## TomR (Jul 8, 2020)

still dont know iso range, and all resolutions for video


----------



## Jstnelson (Jul 8, 2020)

TomR said:


> still dont know iso range, and all resolutions for video


I've been quietly hoping for a native ISO 50 announcement


----------



## Billct (Jul 8, 2020)

Thought there was a big surprise for photographers?


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Jul 8, 2020)

Looks great but then again, information overload. Always more fun when its there to look at


----------



## core57 (Jul 8, 2020)

correct title would be "Here are MORE specifications for the Canon EOS R5"


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Jul 8, 2020)

Any surprise left for tomorrow? Sometimes i hate leaks because nothing will be left for the announcement day.


----------



## Franklyok (Jul 8, 2020)

So, what is the secret feature for still photography. No GS, no DGO...


----------



## usern4cr (Jul 8, 2020)

5.76MDot OLED EVF is very good to hear (or should I say "see").  

Was hoping the back LCD was higher res than 2.1 MDots, but I'm sure it'll be OK.

Is there an intervalometer? Man, there better be, for such a high-tech video enabled camera. Of course, it can be added in firmware, but you'd *really* expect it to have one.

What about bracketing abilities? Any chance of "aperture bracketing" as a new feature?

No LivdND or software ND feature mentioned. Hopefully it will be mentioned tomorrow. Will be really sad not to have this.

No night star focusing and tracking ability? Too bad, but I can live without it, and it can be added in firmware update hopefully.

And, what was the "big new thing" for photographers?


----------



## padam (Jul 8, 2020)

The EVF is 5.76 million dot OLED


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 8, 2020)

blackcoffee17 said:


> Any surprise left for tomorrow?




An identically spec'd 5D5 with 12 fps mirror. 

- A


----------



## hunck (Jul 8, 2020)

Anti-reflection coating not applied. Mmmh, could this be a translation error? Would Canon list features they did NOT apply? Seems strange to me. (notice, European prices have vat included)


----------



## padam (Jul 8, 2020)

hunck said:


> Anti-reflection coating not applied. Mmmh, could this be a translation error? Would Canon list features they did NOT apply? Seems strange to me. (notice, European prices have vat included)


Lost in translation, the LCD screen itself is probably exactly the same as on the EOS R.


----------



## Sharlin (Jul 8, 2020)

Flash sync speed when EFCS used is 1/250s. Canon’s first non-1-series full frame to have faster than 1/200s I believe? The R6 also has this.


----------



## Ralph Conway (Jul 8, 2020)

*"EVF *with Approx. 2.1 million dots" ? I guess this does not mean the EVF but the screen or the shoulder display?
EVFs resolution is mentioned as 5.76 million dots.
I see it has been corrected already. Thank you.


----------



## padam (Jul 8, 2020)

Ralph Conway said:


> *"EVF *with Approx. 2.1 million dots" - this info is definitely wrong. That would mean the R5/R6 EVFs would have a lower resolution than R/RP (3.69/2.36 million dots), what I would not expect. I guess here are mentioned 2.1 million Pixels what would result in 6.3 million dots.


Just scroll back, I already wrote it down, 5.76 million dots (original PDF on nokishita_c twitter)


----------



## WOODS (Jul 8, 2020)

Ralph Conway said:


> *"EVF *with Approx. 2.1 million dots" - this info is definitely wrong. That would mean the R5/R6 EVFs would have a lower resolution than R/RP (3.69/2.36 million dots), what I would not expect. I guess here are mentioned 2.1 million Pixels what would result in 6.3 million dots.


Pretty sure this is the resolution for the LCD rear screen


----------



## chrisgibbs (Jul 8, 2020)

The electronic shutter tops out at 1/8000th? If so, that’s the first BIG disappointment!


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 8, 2020)

price now $3899 US 

FYI

- A


----------



## JBSF (Jul 8, 2020)

A lot about functionality is not included in this list: IBIS compatibility with existing (adapted EF/EF-S) lenses, focus stacking, and the like. I think there's still a lot to learn tomorrow.


----------



## padam (Jul 8, 2020)

chrisgibbs said:


> The electronic shutter tops out at 1/8000th? If so, that’s the first BIG disappointment!


It's not going to go over that with 45MP. The A7RIV with a BSI sensor does not exceed that either.
Only the A9 series can do it with a stacked 24MP BSI sensor.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 8, 2020)

JBSF said:


> A lot about functionality is not included in this list: IBIS compatibility with existing (adapted EF/EF-S) lenses, focus stacking, and the like. I think there's still a lot to learn tomorrow.




Additionally, specifically what functionality is still 'on' during 20 fps, how compressed 20 fps is, etc.

In general, this thing has so many features/modes, you need a table for how each knocks down max fps or best file quality.

- A


----------



## StevenA (Jul 8, 2020)

Just an interesting little factoid (useless information): The R6 is .4mm thicker and 52 grams lighter. The lighter weight due to a heavier CF Express slot perhaps? But why a bit thicker??


----------



## usern4cr (Jul 8, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> price now $3899 US
> 
> FYI
> 
> - A


Where is the price mentioned? EDIT - I just saw a new thread added with the price. 

As Rosanna Rosanna Dana once said ... *"Never Mind!"  *


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Jul 8, 2020)

SO HOW WEATHER SEALED AND OR DURABLE WILL THE CAMERA BE CANT WAIT TILL TOMORROW AND THE LINDSAY ADLER SEGMENT


----------



## StevenA (Jul 8, 2020)

I think the durability and weather sealing will be on-par with the 5dmIV (or a bit better). Which is plenty imo. I actually knocked my 5dmIII into the water where it stayed for at least a minute (completely submerged) and it completely recovered after some intensive TLC. Impressive none the less. The attached 24-70L didn't survive though.


----------



## chrisgibbs (Jul 8, 2020)

padam said:


> It's not going to go over that with 45MP. The A7RIV with a BSI sensor does not exceed that either.
> Only the A9 series can do it with a stacked 24MP BSI sensor.



So, to date, the best shutter implementation is with the FUJI's. I'm currently shooting SONY, none of the ALPHA cameras (excluding the A9 as you stated) will shoot beyond 1/8000th on Electronic shutter (even the 24MP A7's) nor the croppers. Funny thing, FUJI do things with the SONY sensors that even SONY couldn't/won't.

On a side note, the way the FUJI's will automatically switch between Mechanical, EFCS and Electronic shutter is very elegant. I hope Canon implement this!


----------



## padam (Jul 8, 2020)

chrisgibbs said:


> So, to date, the best shutter implementation is with the FUJI's. I'm currently shooting SONY, none of the ALPHA cameras (excluding the A9 as you stated) will shoot beyond 1/8000th on Electronic shutter (even the 24MP A7's) nor the croppers. Funny thing, FUJI do things with the SONY sensors that even SONY couldn't/won't.
> 
> On a side note, the way the FUJI's will automatically switch between Mechanical, EFCS and Electronic shutter is very elegant. I hope Canon implement this!


For the moment, only Fuji uses that 26MP BSI sensor with the faster readout, that's why, Sony hasn't started using a new APS-C sensor yet.

In any case, I think it has very limited use, on FF 1/8000 is already enough for a very shallow DOF in bright sunlight, while on APS-C you need 1/16000 for a similar exposure with a 1 stop faster lens.
So not that much of an advantage for FUJI in that regard, they do need those 50mm f/1.0 lenses to roughly match 75mm f/1.4 on FF.

In fact the lowest native ISO on the FUJI is ISO 160, which is inferior to the ISO 100 in this regard as well.


----------



## chrisgibbs (Jul 8, 2020)

padam said:


> For the moment, only Fuji uses that 26MP BSI sensor with the faster readout, that's why, Sony hasn't started using a new APS-C sensor yet.
> 
> In any case, I think it has very limited use, on FF 1/8000 is already enough for a very shallow DOF in bright sunlight, while on APS-C you need 1/16000 for a similar exposure with a 1 stop faster lens.
> So not that much of an advantage for FUJI in that regard, they do need those f/1.0 lenses to match f/1.4 on FF.



SONY loaned me the A7RlV and 135/1.8 GM over the winter. Even up here in Alaska, we were consistently overexposing by 1.5 stops @ 1/8000th.

On a bright sandy beach, near the equator, it'd be even worse.


----------



## padam (Jul 8, 2020)

chrisgibbs said:


> SONY loaned me the A7RlV and 135/1.8 GM over the winter. Even up here in Alaska, we were consistently overexposing by 1.5 stops @ 1/8000th. On a bright sandy beach, near the equator, it'd be even worse.


So? In some extreme cases an ND filter may be needed, with APS-C and a native ISO of 160 on the FUJI, you have less shallow depth of field and inferior dynamic range.
In short, you win some, you loose some. For me, 1/8000 f/1.4 with ISO 100 (or ISO 50 in the most extreme case, loosing a little dynamic range) is always good enough.


----------



## miketcool (Jul 8, 2020)

StevenA said:


> Just an interesting little factoid (useless information): The R6 is .4mm thicker and 52 grams lighter. The lighter weight due to a heavier CF Express slot perhaps? But why a bit thicker??



Construction of the R6 looks like the R's build that uses polycarbonate body panels. The R5 looks like it is using a different material like magnesium.


----------



## chrisgibbs (Jul 8, 2020)

padam said:


> So? In some extreme cases an ND filter may be needed, with APS-C and a native ISO of 160 on the FUJI, you have less shallow depth of field and inferior dynamic range.
> In short, you win some, you loose some. For me, 1/8000 f/1.4 with ISO 100 (or ISO 50 in the most extreme case, loosing a little dynamic range) is always good enough.



I've said it for a while, most these features are fluff (looking at the 8K here), the first still camera to integrate those internal ND filters the video boys have WINS IMO.


----------



## JayLT (Jul 8, 2020)

Here's an R5 spec sheet that was uploaded by @nokishita_c about an hour ago

The R6 sheet is available as well.

Interesting difference here;

R6: 
Image Format
JPEG, HEIF, RAW / C-RAW (CR3), C-RAW (Canon original) ; Movies: ALL-I (Time-lapse video
only), IPB, MP4

R5:
Image Format
JPEG, HEIF, RAW (CR3, 14 bit RAW format), C-RAW (Canon original); Movies: ALL-I, IPB, RAW

It specifically lists 14-bit RAW on the R5, not on the R6


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280958999790120960


----------



## padam (Jul 8, 2020)

chrisgibbs said:


> I've said it for a while, most these features are fluff (looking at the 8K here), the first still camera to integrate those internal ND filters the video boys have WINS IMO.


If you use adapted EF glass, you have a variable ND filter adapter working with all lenses, it is the best compromise.

Can't have built-in ND that can turn on or off without making the camera twice the size and remove the shutter like those cinema cameras. Those are a lot bigger and also very expensive, so the economics and functions make them feasible to do.

It makes no sense for stills cameras, unless they are practically made into video cameras and cost 6000$+ as well.

Even the RED Komodo has no built-in NDs but it has the same RF-mount so with EF lenses it can use that same ND filter adapter.


----------



## chrisgibbs (Jul 8, 2020)

Agreed (in Jul/2020), we're not there yet.

When I first saw the CANON EF-RF adaptor with the built-in ND filter I thought it was genius, definitely superior to putting the ND on the other end of the lens, especially on longer glass.

There is definitely a case for adapting EF glass over buying RF glass if one needs to use an ND filter. 

Good chatting with you!


----------



## usern4cr (Jul 8, 2020)

padam said:


> If you use adapted EF glass, you have a variable ND filter adapter working with all lenses, it is the best compromise.
> 
> Can't have built-in ND that can turn on or off without making the camera twice the size and remove the shutter like those cinema cameras. Those are a lot bigger and also very expensive, so the economics and functions make them feasible to do.
> 
> ...


Why does an internal ND filter have to be an actual physical filter? Look at the Olympus EM1 III - it has a software based ND filter, and LiveND. It merges multiple images and adjusts the readouts accordingly. It works fine - and certainly better than no ND at all.

If you're happy putting physical filters on & off all the time, have at it. But I'd rather enable a menu item or button on/off to get one to work in an instant!


----------



## padam (Jul 8, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> Why does an internal ND filter have to be an actual physical filter? Look at the Olympus EM1 III - it has a software based ND filter, and LiveND. It merges multiple images and adjusts the readouts accordingly. It works fine - and certainly better than no ND at all.
> 
> If you're happy putting physical filters on & off all the time, have at it. But I'd rather enable a menu item or button on/off to get one to work in an instant!


Yes I have, computational photography is getting better but it's still filled with artifacts. Also completely useless for video.


----------



## AccipiterQ (Jul 8, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Low pass filter on a 45 Mpx sensor. Maybe good for some but I so much prefer to ditch the filter as I rarely have problems with Moire and the filter does give image degradation.



Yeah same...didn't see anything on this list that moves the needle for me. I wonder what the 'additional secrets' were that hadn't been revealed yet....


----------



## usern4cr (Jul 8, 2020)

padam said:


> Yes I have, computational photography is getting better but it's still filled with artifacts. Also completely useless for video.


For stills photography, a physical ND filter will require a longer exposure (that's the whole point of it) which will have the same subject motion and artifacts as the software ND technique. But neither have false artifacts if on a rigid tripod. For stills photography the R5 should have a LiveND/software ND feature, period.

For video, you are absolutely correct!  And good call to mention it, as I wasn't thinking about it at all (I'm a stills person mainly).


----------



## JayLT (Jul 8, 2020)

Interesting article posted on CNet Japan that was removed shortly afterwards;

I'm assuming the 8-stops is IBIS + in lens IS?


----------



## usern4cr (Jul 8, 2020)

JayLT said:


> Interesting article posted on CNet Japan that was removed shortly afterwards;
> 
> I'm assuming the 8-stops is IBIS + in lens IS?


I'm soooo glad Canon will now have IBIS to join their lens IS!  

But to even mention 8 stops  is way too hard for me to believe! When someone does a real technical test of dual IS stabilization and mentions every single thing in the test and the results with proof, then I'll believe it.


----------



## Drakester1791 (Jul 8, 2020)

Any guesses as to what the “new button” is on the R5 front bottom right? I’m intrigued this might be the “Big new thing for photographers“ ...??


----------



## definedphotography (Jul 8, 2020)

JayLT said:


> Interesting article posted on CNet Japan that was removed shortly afterwards;
> 
> I'm assuming the 8-stops is IBIS + in lens IS?



Probably includes digital stabilization too (assuming the R5 has it)


----------



## padam (Jul 8, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> For stills photography, a physical ND filter will require a longer exposure (that's the whole point of it) which will have the same subject motion and artifacts as the software ND technique. But neither have false artifacts if on a rigid tripod. For stills photography the R5 should have a LiveND/software ND feature, period.
> 
> For video, you are absolutely correct!  And good call to mention it, as I wasn't thinking about it at all (I'm a stills person mainly).


I did my own tests with manually merging images, and it's not the same in my opinion, I use a 10-stop ND filter instead and create single images. Yes, it is not that easy to focus when it darkens the image that much.
ymmv.
By the way the EM1 III already has a 3-stop disadvantage compared to FF with the native ISO 200 and two stops of extra depth-of-field, so FF cameras have the edge there (medium format even better still)
I am sure there is a good reason why no FF camera has even implemented that live ND feature (they could have already made it with any DSLR, as long as there is live view), so it's pointless to point the finger at Canon specifically.

There is a FF camera that has a similar trick up its sleeve, it is the Sigma fp that can emulate ISO 6 (that would be a 4-stop ND compared to ISO 100), I don't know how it compares to the Olympus.


----------



## tpatana (Jul 8, 2020)

Drakester1791 said:


> Any guesses as to what the “new button” is on the R5 front bottom right? I’m intrigued this might be the “Big new thing for photographers“ ...??
> View attachment 191195



Sync cable port?


----------



## usern4cr (Jul 8, 2020)

padam said:


> I did my own tests with manually merging images, and it's not the same in my opinion, I use a 10-stop ND filter instead and create single images.
> ymmv.
> By the way the EM1 III already has a 3-stop disadvantage compared to FF with the native ISO 200 and two stops of extra depth-of-field, so FF cameras have the edge there (medium format even better still)
> I am sure there is a good reason why no FF camera has even implemented that live ND feature (they could have already made it with any DSLR, as long as there is live view), so it's pointless to point the finger at Canon specifically.


The EM1 III ND feature does not go all the way to 10 stops, but that doesn't mean other camera's software couldn't. Of course, the small sensor has major disadvantages vs FF, and that's why I'm transitioning out of my EM1 II to the R5. But there's no reason at all why Canon can't add a pure software firmware update to implement a good version of this for stills use.

I'm not pointing the finger at Canon specifically - after all I'm going to get the R5. I think that all camera makers in the future will realize that they have to get smarter and include smart software algorithms (like LiveND) just like they had to eventually implement other features that someone else implemented first.


----------



## subtraho (Jul 8, 2020)

Drakester1791 said:


> Any guesses as to what the “new button” is on the R5 front bottom right? I’m intrigued this might be the “Big new thing for photographers“ ...??



It’s a remote terminal port cover. Look at the 5D Mark IV, It has something similar in the same place.


----------



## David Hull (Jul 9, 2020)

Drakester1791 said:


> Any guesses as to what the “new button” is on the R5 front bottom right? I’m intrigued this might be the “Big new thing for photographers“ ...??
> View attachment 191195


I think that is a jack cover, not a button.


----------



## padam (Jul 9, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> The EM1 III ND feature does not go all the way to 10 stops, but that doesn't mean other camera's software couldn't. Of course, the small sensor has major disadvantages vs FF, and that's why I'm transitioning out of my EM1 II to the R5. But there's no reason at all why Canon can't add a pure software firmware update to implement a good version of this for stills use.
> 
> I'm not pointing the finger at Canon specifically - after all I'm going to get the R5. I think that all camera makers in the future will realize that they have to get smarter and include smart software algorithms (like LiveND) just like they had to eventually implement other features that someone else implemented first.


With the E-M III or EM-1X you are paying for that feature (but they still go very cheap on other important things, like the ancient, low quality EVF).
With the EOS R5 you are paying for other features.
It has to be a processor specific thing as all the other Olympus cameras with the same sensor do not have this feature. It's a very niche thing as others don't complain about it. It's also seems limited in terms of how much ND it can emulate, so still not quite the same as a physical ND, but it can be down in software as well.
If the Digic X is not compatible by hardware, it is probably an unreasonable request, maybe in the next generation and even then they only bother with it if everybody else does and it is deemed important.


----------



## usern4cr (Jul 9, 2020)

padam said:


> With the E-M III or EM-1X you are paying for that feature (but they still go very cheap on other important things, like the ancient, low quality EVF).
> With the EOS R5 you are paying for other features.
> It has to be a processor specific thing as all the other Olympus cameras with the same sensor do not have this feature. It's a very niche thing as others don't complain about it. It's also seems limited in terms of how much ND it can emulate, so still not quite the same as a physical ND, but it can be down in software as well.
> If the Digic X is not compatible by hardware, it is probably an unreasonable request, maybe in the next generation and even then they only bother with it if everybody else does and it is deemed important.


It is not a processor specific thing in the EM1 line. It's just that they decided to implement it in their EM1X and then in their EM1 III. I would bet you any amount of money that it they wanted to write a firmware update for the EM1 II (and they were still in business - ha!) then they could do it. It's doesn't need hardware to do it - it's just software.

Now, if you need to put a 10(or more) stop ND filter on because you're taking a picture of the sun, or something that intense to damage a sensor, then of course software can't avoid that. So you can still use a filter then.

But to think that a LiveND feature is 'niche' is to insult every photographer who's ever taken photos with moving water that they want to smear into a beautiful image, or those that take landscapes with a graduated ND filter to darken the sky - and there are lots of those people! It's just a friggin software update, and not that hard to do.


----------



## padam (Jul 9, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> It is not a processor specific thing in the EM1 line. It's just that they decided to implement it in their EM1X and then in their EM1 III. I would bet you any amount of money that it they wanted to write a firmware update for the EM1 II (and they were still in business - ha!) then they could do it. It's doesn't need hardware to do it - it's just software.
> 
> Now, if you need to put a 10(or more) stop ND filter on because you're taking a picture of the sun, or something that intense to damage a sensor, then of course software can't avoid that. So you can still use a filter then.
> 
> But to think that a LiveND feature is 'niche' is to insult every photographer who's ever taken photos with moving water that they want to smear into a beautiful image, or those that take landscapes with a graduated ND filter to darken the sky - and there are lots of those people! It's just a friggin software update, and not that hard to do.


How do you know unless you work for Olympus? Maybe the processing would be so slow on other older cameras, it would make it a very frustrating feature to use.

I called it niche, because it just seems quite limited as opposed to having the access to several minutes of long expose or more.
It's a similar thing with IBIS having so many stops, but with a good tripod, the range can become unlimited.
It is a good add-on, but not a full substitute (but having IBIS is extremely handy).
And again, nothing that can't be done in software and do it better with practise, it is just simply more convenient doing it in-camera _in some cases_. I don't consider these features essential, and unless enough people do, I don't think it is worth bothering with from Canon's viewpoint.

It's similarly insulting (or funny, depending on the viewpoint) to tell others when they "can" or "can't" use physical ND filters. No need to be patronising towards others.


----------



## tpatana (Jul 9, 2020)

And looks like almost all those new items planned for July street date :O 

Awesome.


----------



## chrisgibbs (Jul 9, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> I'm soooo glad Canon will now have IBIS to join their lens IS!
> 
> But to even mention 8 stops  is way too hard for me to believe! When someone does a real technical test of dual IS stabilization and mentions every single thing in the test and the results with proof, then I'll believe it.



Great to see IBIS on CANON. Here's hoping, CANON's IBIS is more like NIKON's IBIS, and when the camera is powered OFF, it PARKS and locks in-place (read: it doesn't RATTLE around as you move the camera).


----------



## usern4cr (Jul 9, 2020)

padam said:


> How do you know unless you work for Olympus? Maybe the processing would be so slow on other older cameras, it would make it a very frustrating feature to use.
> 
> I called it niche, because it just seems quite limited as opposed to having the access to several minutes of long expose or more.
> It's a similar thing with IBIS having so many stops, but with a good tripod, the range can become unlimited.
> ...


How do I know? I know because I was a professional high-speed video programmer my whole career. What did you do? Did I work for Olympus? No, but I did work for Sony! In fact, I worked on the internal high speed graphics code for their Playstation 3. What did you do?

A ND feature in a camera is not niche. If it was then we wouldn't have this conversation. And who says you can't use it for several minutes of exposure? That's an easy thing for it to do.

And I'm not telling people when they can or can't use physical ND filters. You can screw on anything you want anytime you want. But when a user is given the choice to hit a button or a menu feature and instantly have a ND feature or graduated ND feature without fumbling with/carrying/paying for filters, then they're going to be happy Canon offered it.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Mr Majestyk (Jul 9, 2020)

Seriously still using AA filter on 45MP, you can’t make this stuff up.It better be very weak.


----------



## Jasonmc89 (Jul 9, 2020)

chrisgibbs said:


> The electronic shutter tops out at 1/8000th? If so, that’s the first BIG disappointment!


Not really.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 9, 2020)

Personally, I'll be very reluctant to criticize Canon for what they haven't done after all they have done! Because it's taken so long to reach this day maybe some of us have become smug about what has been produced. The R5 will be my next camera in due course.

Jack


----------



## davidhfe (Jul 9, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> Additionally, specifically what functionality is still 'on' during 20 fps, how compressed 20 fps is, etc.
> 
> In general, this thing has so many features/modes, you need a table for how each knocks down max fps or best file quality.
> 
> - A



I'm really hoping for several white papers tomorrow, like we saw when the 1DX3 was announced. The video tables in that were super helpful to understand bit depths in different modes, etc.


----------



## davidhfe (Jul 9, 2020)

That EVF sounds quite a bit like the Leica SL2 EVF (Identical dot count), which is the best I've looked through (though just in the store). Beat's the A9II's if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## davidhfe (Jul 9, 2020)

5.1K oversampled 4K when shooting APSC/Super35. That's actually pretty interesting, though not sure what "bar sampling" is translated from. Is 5.1K a 1:1 read of the center for an APS-C image circle on a 45mp sensor?

Edit: Answering my own question.

A 1.6 crop of a 45 megapixel sensor is about 17 mp (http://www.base2photo.com/Photography/Calculators/MegapixelsAfterCrop)

5.1K is around 17mp.

So it seems like you can use APS-C/Super 35 lenses and get a 5.1K oversampled 4K image. That seems like a really sweet spot for a lot of folks complaining about unwieldy 8K, especially when tons of shooters are using S35 (Or M43) gear already. And hey, FF8K raw is there when you want the look. Hopefully cuts down on the heat generated as well—20 minutes at 73F is OK but I worry about direct sun.


----------



## chrisgibbs (Jul 9, 2020)

davidhfe said:


> That EVF sounds quite a bit like the Leica SL2 EVF (Identical dot count), which is the best I've looked through (though just in the store). Beat's the A9II's if I'm not mistaken.



The A9ll's EVF is relatively low resolution (not as good as the A7RlV) otherwise its refresh rate wouldn't be adequate for its 20fps *blackout free* shooting.


----------



## davidhfe (Jul 9, 2020)

chrisgibbs said:


> The A9ll's EVF is relatively low resolution (not as good as the A7RlV) otherwise its refresh rate wouldn't be adequate for its 20fps *blackout free* shooting.



I'd actually assumed the Leica viewfinder was already 120fps! Didn't realize it was only 60.


----------



## subtraho (Jul 9, 2020)

davidhfe said:


> That EVF sounds quite a bit like the Leica SL2 EVF (Identical dot count), which is the best I've looked through (though just in the store). Beat's the A9II's if I'm not mistaken.



Same resolution as the a7riv evf, as well, which is the best one I've used.


----------



## Act444 (Jul 9, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Low pass filter on a 45 Mpx sensor. Maybe good for some but I so much prefer to ditch the filter as I rarely have problems with Moire and the filter does give image degradation.



Agreed. My interest in this camera just sank a bit. That said, I’m not that surprised - probably needed one to avoid aliasing on lower-res video samples. It is what it is - a camera for hybrid shooters. 

Meanwhile, for stills folks...the 5DSR lives on!


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Jul 9, 2020)

Looks like Sony needs to go back to selling life insurance and PlayStations after today:



> ● With the newly developed effective pixel number of 45 million pixels full size CMOS sensor high speed signal readout, high speed processing of new image engine "DIGIC X", high performance "RF lens", the highest resolution performance in EOS series history Achieves both high image quality and high-speed continuous shooting.
> ● AF performance is improved as "dual pixel CMOS AF II" by high-speed signal readout of new CMOS sensor and high-speed processing of new image engine. When "Face + Tracking priority AF" is set, the distance measurement area is expanded to a maximum of approximately 100% (vertical) x maximum 100% (horizontal) of the screen. Furthermore, when shooting still images, the AF frame is automatically selected from a maximum of 1053 divided areas.
> ● Supports detection of human eyes, faces and heads. Compared with "EOS R", the detection performance of smaller eyes and profile is improved. In addition, it can detect the eyes, face and whole body of animals (dogs/cats/birds) to improve the capture rate of subjects.
> ● Achieved the low brightness focusing limit of EV-6. Achieves highly accurate focusing even in a dark environment where it is difficult for the naked eye to see the subject.
> ...


----------



## Gözler (Jul 9, 2020)

I will be ordering one with an RF lens, can't decide on the lens yet.


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Jul 9, 2020)

You gotta love the Sony fanboys, now it's all about stills resolution, "20MP & 45MP aren't enough", "nobody needs 8K", "it's all fluff features". If Sony came out first with a camera the same as the R5 it would be "a testament to their technological prowess", "Canon is *******", "8K is important", "45MP is enough", "20MP is enough for the R6", etc.


----------



## iheartcanon (Jul 9, 2020)

Why is no one talking about this;
" 0 to + 40°c working range"

This has to be a typo right?

Also, even though I don't use GPS often on my 5DmkIV, I like having the option to. Shame they seem to be leaving it out on the R5.


----------



## tpatana (Jul 9, 2020)

Mark D5 TEAM II said:


> Looks like Sony needs to go back to selling life insurance and PlayStations after today:



I'm doing my best that they can go back to just life insurance. (I work for Xbox  )


----------



## tpatana (Jul 9, 2020)

Gözler said:


> I will be ordering one with an RF lens, can't decide on the lens yet.



I'm on same boat, most likely 28-70mm but that one is pricey...


----------



## FrenchFry (Jul 9, 2020)

iheartcanon said:


> Why is no one talking about this;
> " 0 to + 40°c working range"
> 
> This has to be a typo right?
> ...


This is the working temperature range on the Canon website for the EOS R:
*Working Temperature Range: *32-104° F / 0-40° C

And this is all it says for the EOS RP (no indication of F or C):
*Working Temperature Range: *85° or less

What would the typo be?


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Jul 9, 2020)

FrenchFry said:


> This is the working temperature range on the Canon website for the EOS R:
> *Working Temperature Range: *32-104° F / 0-40° C
> 
> And this is all it says for the EOS RP (no indication of F or C):
> ...


Doesn't matter really because all lithium battery-powered electronic devices are limited by the working temperature range of said battery.


----------



## Bennymiata (Jul 9, 2020)

I can't wait to see the reviews.


----------



## risto0 (Jul 9, 2020)

iheartcanon said:


> Why is no one talking about this;
> " 0 to + 40°c working range"
> 
> This has to be a typo right?
> ...



Must be a typo. Otherwise the camera would be useless during winters in Northern EU areas, like Baltics and Scandinavia, and many other places in the world. My 1st DSLR Canon 40D worked fine even at -40C. Can't comment on 5DIV as unfortunately we haven't have any proper winter past few years.


----------



## tpatana (Jul 9, 2020)

risto0 said:


> Must be a typo. Otherwise the camera would be useless during winters in Northern EU areas, like Baltics and Scandinavia, and many other places in the world. My 1st DSLR Canon 40D worked fine even at -40C. Can't comment on 5DIV as unfortunately we haven't have any proper winter past few years.



That's typical range for battery devices so you can't blame them if the battery life is awful at -20C.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 9, 2020)

I hope HEIF usage is improved over 1Dx Mk 3.


----------



## Cochese (Jul 9, 2020)

Good Grief, everybody was complaining about this feature or that feature and Canon adds them. Now they're complaining about wanting software under-exposed images. Like damn, just be happy for five seconds and buy a filter. Where were you the last decade when nobody cared? Or last week, for that matter. "I swear, if Canon doesn't add computationally under-exposed images, they are doooomed!" Is that the chant for the next five years?


----------



## pmjm (Jul 9, 2020)

> As for the video features, I think we know just about everything about the Canon EOS R5.



The big question for me is still codec information. All-I and APB bitrates, etc.


----------



## Besisika (Jul 9, 2020)

Cochese said:


> Good Grief, everybody was complaining about this feature or that feature and Canon adds them. Now they're complaining about wanting software under-exposed images. Like damn, just be happy for five seconds and buy a filter. Where were you the last decade when nobody cared? Or last week, for that matter. "I swear, if Canon doesn't add computationally under-exposed images, they are doooomed!" Is that the chant for the next five years?


Well said. I am enjoying the news, and they are complaining. It seems to be finally true.


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Jul 9, 2020)

Franklyok said:


> So, what is the secret feature for still photography. No GS, no DGO...


Ooh, perhaps it's like some phone cameras out there, it starts taking pictures before you have pressed the shutter button fully and then carries on until it's released.
Or is voice controlled. 'take a nice picture of that mountain with exposure for the sky and the mountain'


----------



## David - Sydney (Jul 9, 2020)

Have I understood correctly that there is no 4K120?
AF @ f22 for rf600mm+2x TC is pretty crazy


----------



## Pixel (Jul 9, 2020)

So what’s the one feature they were holding back for the official announcement ?


----------



## definedphotography (Jul 9, 2020)

FrenchFry said:


> This is the working temperature range on the Canon website for the EOS R:
> *Working Temperature Range: *32-104° F / 0-40° C
> 
> What would the typo be?



Same temps for the 5D mk IV - 0-40° C & 85% humidity


----------



## Sharlin (Jul 9, 2020)

Mr Majestyk said:


> Seriously still using AA filter on 45MP, you can’t make this stuff up.It better be very weak.



Nobody cares except those who spend their time pixel-peeping at 100%…


----------



## Sharlin (Jul 9, 2020)

iheartcanon said:


> Why is no one talking about this;
> " 0 to + 40°c working range"



Because pretty much every camera spec sheet ever published has had the same range… It doesn't mean it stops working at 0°C.


----------



## Cochese (Jul 9, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> Nobody cares except those who spend their time pixel-peeping at 100%…


I'm one of those pixel peepers. And I dont' give a shit about it. I'd like to see a model without it, but in the end, I lived years not even knowing it was there, I don't care now.


----------



## iheartcanon (Jul 9, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> Because pretty much every camera spec sheet ever published has had the same range… It doesn't mean it stops working at 0°C.



I'll have to take your word for it on pretty much every spec sheet ever published, but congratulations on reading so many.
So what does "working range" mean then if not the range within it will work?


----------



## iheartcanon (Jul 9, 2020)

FrenchFry said:


> This is the working temperature range on the Canon website for the EOS R:
> *Working Temperature Range: *32-104° F / 0-40° C
> 
> And this is all it says for the EOS RP (no indication of F or C):
> ...



Having experienced weather on either side of those references often would mean a lot of scenarios in which I should not use the camera, therefore my question if it could be a typo. (sorry thought it was clear)


----------



## iheartcanon (Jul 9, 2020)

tpatana said:


> That's typical range for battery devices so you can't blame them if the battery life is awful at -20C.



That makes sense I guess. Thanks.


----------



## iheartcanon (Jul 9, 2020)

definedphotography said:


> Same temps for the 5D mk IV - 0-40° C & 85% humidity



I didn't see that, thanks. My 5DmkIV has seen either side of those ranges plenty and never had an issue so I guess that is a good sign.


----------



## Kit. (Jul 9, 2020)

iheartcanon said:


> I'll have to take your word for it on pretty much every spec sheet ever published, but congratulations on reading so many.
> So what does "working range" mean then if not the range within it will work?


The range for which it is _certified_ to work, basically.


----------



## padam (Jul 9, 2020)

Additional R5 video details:
4k30p FF is 8k downsampled so it takes advantage of the whole sensor with regards to ISO or dynamic range (I guess FF 4k60p or 4k120p line-skipped)
There is also a 1.6x crop mode with 5.1k readout (which coincidentally is the same as what the R6 does on the full sensor) and it works up to 4k60p as well.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Jul 9, 2020)

padam said:


> Additional R5 video details:
> 4k30p FF is 8k downsampled so it takes advantage of the whole sensor with regards to ISO or dynamic range (I guess FF 4k60p or 4k120p line-skipped)
> There is also a 1.6x crop mode with 5.1k readout (which coincidentally is the same as what the R6 does on the full sensor) and it works up to 4k60p as well.


Interesting! That 4k 30p should look very good indeed


----------



## padam (Jul 9, 2020)

8K video limit (in normal temperatures) is about 20 minutes, 4K60p is about 35 minutes (internal recording needs to restart after 30 minutes)


----------



## keetyUK (Jul 9, 2020)

hopefully going from a 5dmk3 to the r5 and hoping the jump is worth it (photography)


----------



## Joules (Jul 9, 2020)

Starting out EOS R said:


> Ooh, perhaps it's like some phone cameras out there, it starts taking pictures before you have pressed the shutter button fully and then carries on until it's released.


The M6 II actually has that feature already, combined with the 30 FPS boost / crop mode. Would be nice if they put that into these FF bodies.


----------



## herein2020 (Jul 9, 2020)

I'm disappointed even though I don't plan on even buying the R5....still stuck with a 1/200 flash sync speed. 1/250 electronic flash sync speed doesn't improve much. A higher flash sync speed might have made me consider the R5 for photography.


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Jul 9, 2020)

Joules said:


> The M6 II actually has that feature already, combined with the 30 FPS boost / crop mode. Would be nice if they put that into these FF bodies.


well blow me sideways lol..


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 9, 2020)

herein2020 said:


> I'm disappointed even though I don't plan on even buying the R5....still stuck with a 1/200 flash sync speed. 1/250 electronic flash sync speed doesn't improve much. A higher flash sync speed might have made me consider the R5 for photography.



I'll keep hoping for a global shutter MILC from Canon. Both in the M200 form factor as well as the R5 form factor.


----------



## Proscribo (Jul 9, 2020)

Joules said:


> The M6 II actually has that feature already, combined with the 30 FPS boost / crop mode. Would be nice if they put that into these FF bodies.


Would be about time to see that in every body costing over 2000$.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jul 9, 2020)

definedphotography said:


> Probably includes digital stabilization too (assuming the R5 has it)


it says it has ibis, lens is, then digital is. also it says 8 steps not 8 stops. Dont know if that's error or it means the same as stops or steps?


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 9, 2020)

RayValdez360 said:


> it says it has ibis, lens is, then digital is. also it says 8 steps not 8 stops. Dont know if that's error or it means the same as stops or steps?



It's a google translate from the original Japanese source, so I'm going to assume 'step' means 'stop'. Canon has talked about '8 stops' in interviews already.


----------



## Sharlin (Jul 9, 2020)

Pack it up boys, we're done here. This thing is dead on arrival, literally unusable. _Essential_ features it appears to lack:


Flash sync faster than 1/250s
Internal/software ND filter
Shutter speeds faster than 1/8000s
Dual gain sensor
Pixel shift hi-res mode
Global shutter
XLR ports
Waveforms (probably)
Quad Pixel CMOS AF
Integrated collapsible EF adapter
Air cooling
IP68 rated weatherproofing
Optical viewfinder
Holographic LCD
Radioisotope power source
Cup holder
Weather control
Ability to see into the future
Anything else?


----------



## DBounce (Jul 9, 2020)

Rolling shutter should be good based on the emphasis on “high speed readout”. Questions remain with dynamic range but I’m optimistic that Canon has made improvements here also. As of 28 minutes until the official announcement of... Canons biggest product launch ever... their words, not mine, I’m thinking there might actually be no “got you” this time around. Also interesting that this camera appears to have included some AI face lighting trickery.


----------



## Bob Howland (Jul 9, 2020)

Does the R5 have a built-in 1.6 crop mode like the R and RP? How about a built-in 1.3 crop mode like the 5Ds? Same questions for the R5? Does anybody know?


----------



## Franklyok (Jul 9, 2020)

DBounce said:


> Rolling shutter should be good based on the emphasis on “high speed readout”. Questions remain with dynamic range but I’m optimistic that Canon has made improvements here also. As of 28 minutes until the official announcement of... Canons biggest product launch ever... their words, not mine, I’m thinking there might actually be no “got you” this time around. Also interesting that this camera appears to have included some AI face lighting trickery.



Quad Digic 10 processors, with each one reading out 25% of sensor are, that would make sensor read out 4x faster ... from 30ms to 7.x ms. Never loose hope


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 9, 2020)

Watching Canon R5 presentation....
WEATHER SEALED is the term they used in the presentation video. Wow... Nice and bold. Well you said that, Canon 
p.s.
RF 100-500 L: dust and water sealed. Yup. That is exactly what they said.
F5.6 @ 400mm confirmed


----------



## 6degrees (Jul 9, 2020)

Interested to see how DxOMark rank RF lenses with R5.

Will RF lenses beat Otus lenses in DxOMark lens ranking table?


----------



## TomR (Jul 9, 2020)

so whats the big surprise for photographers?


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Jul 9, 2020)

From the stream:


> Canon Europe: Dynamic range – we can tell you that the EOS R5 is one stop better than the EOS R, and that the EOS R6 is similar to the EOS-1D X Mark III.


----------



## Tremotino (Jul 9, 2020)

Ohh my God. 8.0 stop of image stabilization!!! That's amazing.

Well not only that.


----------



## Sharlin (Jul 9, 2020)

DPR reports that there's a new improved version of the 5D4's Dual Pixel RAW feature:



> The camera brings an update to the Dual Pixel Raw feature that debuted on the EOS 5D Mark IV. Using the Dual Pixel sensor design, you can adjust background clarity (which we're waiting to hear more on), as well as a 'portrait relighting' feature that is similar to some relighting options we've seen on smartphones. It uses facial recognition data and some depth information from the AF system, and we'll be taking a closer look at it when we have a full production unit.


----------



## Viggo (Jul 9, 2020)

They didn’t seem to mention eye af for cats and dogs and bird af at all? The King and Queen of my house are miffed.


----------



## Franklyok (Jul 9, 2020)

s66 said:


> No mention of a GPS receiver !



Most likely with add on module.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jul 9, 2020)

The one feature I really wish was published somewhere, but I have a feeling I'm going to have to just wait for the instruction manual to be published to find it... Does the R5 let you register an AF point??


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Jul 9, 2020)

Well that was one deep breath and the pre order button pressed. The price of CF express cards made me wince though.


----------



## dtaylor (Jul 9, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Low pass filter on a 45 Mpx sensor. Maybe good for some but I so much prefer to ditch the filter as I rarely have problems with Moire and the filter does give image degradation.



Canon deserves some criticism for AA filters that have been too strong in the past. But they seem to be going with weaker AA filters now (aka the 1DX3).

If they have gone with a weaker AA in the 45mp R5 then we have a point of reference with the 50mp 5Ds and 5DsR. The "image degradation" between these two amounts to a slight difference in sharpening parameters in post and is basically invisible except when pixel peeping.

I'm glad to see that Canon is bucking the industry trend of no AA filter, and instead appears to be going with weaker AA filters.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 9, 2020)

dtaylor said:


> Canon deserves some criticism for AA filters that have been too strong in the past. But they seem to be going with weaker AA filters now (aka the 1DX3).
> 
> If they have gone with a weaker AA in the 45mp R5 then we have a point of reference with the 50mp 5Ds and 5DsR. The "image degradation" between these two amounts to a slight difference in sharpening parameters in post and is basically invisible except when pixel peeping.
> 
> I'm glad to see that Canon is bucking the industry trend of no AA filter, and instead appears to be going with weaker AA filters.


Canon claims that the R5 outresolves the 5DSR. If so, both of us will be delighted.


----------



## dtaylor (Jul 9, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Canon claims that the R5 outresolves the 5DSR. If so, both of us will be delighted.



I hit reply and typed my response before realizing 'it's Alan, we've had this debate before.'  I guess I haven't had enough caffeine yet this morning.

Any way, I hope Canon is being truthful and we are both delighted. Having a sensor stack that resolves more than the 5DsR (despite the 5mp sampling advantage of the 5DsR) yet still blocks moire and aliasing...at least somewhat...would be quite impressive.

I have a feeling you'll have one before I do. If so, I look forward to your comments and comparisons to your 5DsR.


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 9, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> Pack it up boys, we're done here. This thing is dead on arrival, literally unusable. _Essential_ features it appears to lack:
> 
> 
> Flash sync faster than 1/250s
> ...


DPR seems to be of a similar opinion. They admitted that the thing is OK. but just .... I mean, nothing special, right..:

"... Given the EOS R5's higher price of entry, *it's encouraging to see it's at least competitive in almost every way* (the lack of a high-res shot mode is the most obvious omission). But most significantly, it offers more speed, higher-resolution video and future-proof HDR video and stills capture over the other cameras here..." Boom!!! 









Canon EOS R5 review


Canon's EOS R5 is one of the best mirrorless cameras on the market today. But even with its 45MP sensor, 20fps bursts and 8K video, its not without its flaws. Find out all the ups and downs of Canon's latest mirrorless flagship right here.




www.dpreview.com





What a bunch of....


----------



## DBounce (Jul 9, 2020)

Viggo said:


> They didn’t seem to mention eye af for cats and dogs and bird af at all? The King and Queen of my house are miffed.


Yes they did... at the beginning of the event.


----------



## Fast351 (Jul 9, 2020)

Comparison of feature differences for R5 vs R6 (differences only):

APPEARANCE AND CAMERA CONTROLS
R5: PC terminal

IMAGE SENSOR
R5: Effective pixels (max. approx. megapixels) 45.0
R6: Effective pixels (max. approx. megapixels) 20.1

STILL PHOTO RECORDING
R5: Maximum burst RAW SD card: 66 CFexpress card: 180
JPEG Large / Fine SD card: 190 CFexpress card: 350
R6: Maximum burst RAW Standard card 110 High-speed card 240
JPEG Large / Fine Standard card 110 High-speed card 240
R5: Possible shots (at 23°C / 73°F, Screen, Smooth) 320
R6: Possible shots (at 23°C / 73°F, Screen, Smooth) 360

MOVIE RECORDING
R5: Movie recording size 8K DCI / UHD
R5: Movie recording size 4K High Frame Rate (119.88 / 100.00)
R5: Movie recording size 4K DCI 59.94, 29.97, 24.00, 23.98/50.00, 25.00, 24.00
R5: Movie recording size RAW movies
R5: Movie recording size 4K HQ mode movies

R5: Time-lapse movies 8K / 4K / Full HD
R6: Time-lapse movies 4K / Full HD

R5: Canon Log P / Tv / Av / M
R6: Canon Log Movie auto exposure Movie manual exposure

R5: Built-in microphone Monaural
R6: Built-in microphone Stereo

VIEWFINDER
R5: Dot count (approx.) 5.76 million dots
R6: Dot count (approx.) 3.69 million dots

MONITOR
R5: Dot count (approx.) 2.1 million dots
R6: Dot count (approx.) 1.62 million dots

AUTOFOCUS
R5: Focusing brightness range: Stills: EV –6 to 20
R6: Focusing brightness range: Stills: EV –6.5 to 20
R5: Focusing brightness range: Movies: 8K: EV -3 to 20 4K/Full HD: EV -4 to 20
R6: Focusing brightness range: Movies: EV –5 to 20

EXPOSURE CONTROL
R5: Movie A+ / P / Tv / Av / M / C1 / C2 / C3
R6: Movie A+*/Movie auto exposure/Movie manual exposure *Movie recordingis possible in A+ mode by pressing the movie shooting button.
R5: ISO Stills: Normal 100–51200
R6: ISO Stills: Normal 100–102400
R5: ISO Stills: Hi speed expansion 102400
R6: ISO Stills: Hi speed expansion 204800
R5: ISO Movies: Hi speed expansion 51200
R6: ISO Movies: Hi speed expansion 204800

IMAGE PROCESSING AFTER SHOOTING
R5: DPRAW processing (portrait relighting, background clarity)
R5: HEIF→JPEG conversion 8K/4K
R6: HEIF→JPEG conversion Yes
R5: Voice memo
R6: Frame grab

EXTERNAL INTERFACE
R5: Wireless File Transmitter support

WIRELESS COMMUNICATION
R5: 5 GHz Wi-Fi support

RECORDING MEDIA
R5: CFexpress card / SD,SDHC, SDXC memory cards
R6: SD, SDHC, SDXC memory cards

DIMENSIONS AND WEIGHT
R5: 138.5 x 97.5 x 88.0
R6: 138.4 x 97.5 x 88.4
R5: Weight 738g
R6: Weight 680g


----------



## TomR (Jul 9, 2020)

so according to the video below the maximum frame rate for 1080 video is 50fps, wtf?

at around 14:40


----------



## docfrance (Jul 9, 2020)

Pre-order done. Adorama was nice enough to toss in a 128 GB CF Express card, case, extra battery, and UV filter to sweeten the deal. Got the kit with the 24-105 to try out the RF glass, plus the EF converter to use the old glass. Can't wait! My 5D Mk III was getting soooo long in the tooth at nearly 8 years of diligent service.


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 9, 2020)

TomR said:


> so according to the video below the maximum frame rate for 1080 video is 50fps, wtf?
> 
> at around 14:40


60fps in NTSC mode.


----------



## TomR (Jul 9, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> 60fps in NTSC mode.





koenkooi said:


> 60fps in NTSC mode.





koenkooi said:


> 60fps in NTSC mode.



that has to get fixed in the first firmware update


----------



## vjlex (Jul 9, 2020)

.jan said:


> so no gps huh


Looks like GPS will be through Bluetooth, and the Canon Connect app on your phone. Not an ideal solution, but definitely better than no GPS at all. Hopefully it will be better than I"m expecting, seeing as how terrible the Connect app is (as an example, if you have more than 10,000 images on your camera, it won't allow you to connect it to your phone).


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 9, 2020)

shunsai said:


> Looks like GPS will be through Bluetooth, and the Canon Connect app on your phone. Not an ideal solution, but definitely better than no GPS at all. Hopefully it will be better than I"m expecting, seeing as how terrible the Connect app is (as an example, if you have more than 10,000 images on your camera, it won't allow you to connect it to your phone).



I hope the GP-E2 is still supported. It would be a shame if that gets relegated to the backpack as logger


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Jul 9, 2020)

docfrance said:


> Pre-order done. Adorama was nice enough to toss in a 128 GB CF Express card, case, extra battery, and UV filter to sweeten the deal. Got the kit with the 24-105 to try out the RF glass, plus the EF converter to use the old glass. Can't wait! My 5D Mk III was getting soooo long in the tooth at nearly 8 years of diligent service.


Thats a great deal, the CF express card is £279 and the battery £114 so pretty generous. I presume it was the R5?


----------



## tpatana (Jul 9, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> 60fps in NTSC mode.



I was just about asking if 1080p was confirmed 240fps.

I need to send email to Canon and ask them to send me the missing 180 frames.


----------



## iamjhil (Jul 9, 2020)

The EOS R allowed 10bit 4k with an external recording. has anyone seen any info on whether the R5 will have a bump when using an external recorder?


----------



## melgross (Jul 9, 2020)

No GPS?


----------



## melgross (Jul 9, 2020)

dtaylor said:


> I hit reply and typed my response before realizing 'it's Alan, we've had this debate before.'  I guess I haven't had enough caffeine yet this morning.
> 
> Any way, I hope Canon is being truthful and we are both delighted. Having a sensor stack that resolves more than the 5DsR (despite the 5mp sampling advantage of the 5DsR) yet still blocks moire and aliasing...at least somewhat...would be quite impressive.
> 
> I have a feeling you'll have one before I do. If so, I look forward to your comments and comparisons to your 5DsR.


I suspect that when we get to 60MP, the filters might be eliminated. I could occasionally see some small bits of moire here and there.


----------



## vjlex (Jul 9, 2020)

docfrance said:


> Pre-order done. Adorama was nice enough to toss in a 128 GB CF Express card, case, extra battery, and UV filter to sweeten the deal. Got the kit with the 24-105 to try out the RF glass, plus the EF converter to use the old glass. Can't wait! My 5D Mk III was getting soooo long in the tooth at nearly 8 years of diligent service.


How'd you manage to swing that?


melgross said:


> No GPS?



It's through Bluetooth and the connect app:



> *Bluetooth Capability.*
> 
> Bluetooth connectivity offers continuous connection, and allows the EOS R5 camera to automatically connect to a smart device that is paired with the Canon Camera Connect app. This allows a number of functions from easy image transfer to remote shooting, *to adding GPS information to your photos and videos and more*.


----------



## Etienne (Jul 9, 2020)

Does anyone know whether the R5 has a digital zoom in 1080p, and 4K, similar to the Sony Clear Zoom?
This would turn a 70-200 f/2.8 into a 70-600 in 1080p, which would be incredibly useful


----------



## tpatana (Jul 10, 2020)

Why would you need GPS? That just makes forensics work too easy.


----------



## vjlex (Jul 10, 2020)

tpatana said:


> Why would you need GPS? That just makes forensics work too easy.


Not a fan of being tracked myself, but I find it very useful for those hikes in the mountain and locations hard to pinpoint on a map that I would love to find again someday.


----------



## vjlex (Jul 10, 2020)

s66 said:


> Puke. In body or no sale.
> So, it's no sale for me and I'll have to stick to my 5D4s - bank account will be happy.


If I hadn't already sold my Mark 4, lack of GPS might have given me pause. I use it in most of my photography, so not having it built-in is a bit of an inconvenience. But realistically, I only need it in very specific circumstances. I would definitely still prefer it built-in, but if the Bluetooth way works okay, it's not a dealbreaker. The R5 so much more than the R5- GPS or no.


----------



## David_E (Jul 10, 2020)

tpatana said:


> _Why would you need GPS? That just makes forensics work too easy._


It's a requirement in much scientific photography; in biology, archaeology, geography, geology, oceanography (not many landmarks out there), and many other fields, a photo may be useless without location data. Not having it in my R5 will be an annoyance, but not a deal killer for me.

And not everyone is paranoid about having people know where they are. My home address is in the telephone book, in state records freely available on-line, and in the Chinese Ministry of State Security database, thanks to their hacking the U.S. Office of Personnel Management. Am I worried? Do I give a rat's knobby kneecaps? Not in the least! As for the forensic aspect, I would recommend that, if you commit a crime while carrying a GPS-enabled camera, including a smartphone, don't take a selfie at the crime scene.


----------



## David_E (Jul 10, 2020)

shunsai said:


> _It's_ [GPS] _through Bluetooth and the connect app:_


How is it done, please? Does iPhone GPS data get transferred to the camera and written in EXIF, or is it necessary to upload pics via the Canon mobile app to have GPS data linked? Thanks!


----------



## docfrance (Jul 10, 2020)

shunsai said:


> How'd you manage to swing that?


I asked what they could throw in to sweeten the deal. The guy asked, whaddya want? I told him and he said yes to all of it for the R5 with 24-105 kit


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 10, 2020)

David_E said:


> How is it done, please? Does iPhone GPS data get transferred to the camera and written in EXIF, or is it necessary to upload pics via the Canon mobile app to have GPS data linked? Thanks!


The former.


----------



## Franklyok (Jul 10, 2020)

Etienne said:


> Does anyone know whether the R5 has a digital zoom in 1080p, and 4K, similar to the Sony Clear Zoom?
> This would turn a 70-200 f/2.8 into a 70-600 in 1080p, which would be incredibly useful



8K means 16x 1080p , basicly you could crop later, but this is really interesting. Can we get inbody 16x crop zoom out R5


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 10, 2020)

Franklyok said:


> 8K means 16x 1080p , basicly you could crop later, but this is really interesting. Can we get inbody 16x crop zoom out R5



Zoom factors are usually specified over the linear dimensions, so FHD is 4x 'zoomed' compared to 8k.


----------



## vjlex (Jul 10, 2020)

Just saw this screen in a video. GPS device settings... I wish I could see what its options are.


----------



## Etienne (Jul 10, 2020)

Franklyok said:


> 8K means 16x 1080p , basicly you could crop later, but this is really interesting. Can we get inbody 16x crop zoom out R5



Recording 8K is too much data, and would be really really hard to work with in post. I would reserve that for truly special cases, of which I don't have one right now. But recording in 1080p and having a functional digital zoom would be really useful all of the time. Even having a digital zoom while recoding in 4K would be awesome. Every prime lense becomes a zoom, and you wouldn't have to deal with the cumbersome 8K files.


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 10, 2020)

shunsai said:


> View attachment 191260
> 
> 
> Just saw this screen in a video. GPS device settings... I wish I could see what its options are.



The R, RP and M6II have the same menu entry. On the R and RP it's for both the GP-E2 and the bluetooth connections to the phone app, on the M6II it's just about the bluetooth connection to the phone app.


----------



## tpatana (Jul 10, 2020)

David_E said:


> It's a requirement in much scientific photography; in biology, archaeology, geography, geology, oceanography (not many landmarks out there), and many other fields, a photo may be useless without location data. Not having it in my R5 will be an annoyance, but not a deal killer for me.
> 
> And not everyone is paranoid about having people know where they are. My home address is in the telephone book, in state records freely available on-line, and in the Chinese Ministry of State Security database, thanks to their hacking the U.S. Office of Personnel Management. Am I worried? Do I give a rat's knobby kneecaps? Not in the least! As for the forensic aspect, I would recommend that, if you commit a crime while carrying a GPS-enabled camera, including a smartphone, don't take a selfie at the crime scene.



_Taking notes_


----------



## BeenThere (Jul 10, 2020)

With a CFExpress memory card, does the buffer ever fill, or does the camera write so fast that there is no buffer limit?


----------



## FrenchFry (Jul 10, 2020)

docfrance said:


> Pre-order done. Adorama was nice enough to toss in a 128 GB CF Express card, case, extra battery, and UV filter to sweeten the deal. Got the kit with the 24-105 to try out the RF glass, plus the EF converter to use the old glass. Can't wait! My 5D Mk III was getting soooo long in the tooth at nearly 8 years of diligent service.


Hi,
Just curious, did you call and ask for these extra items? I am not seeing them on the website as included with purchase.
Is this the benefit of speaking to a human instead of ordering online?


----------



## xanbarksdale (Jul 10, 2020)

I’m looking for a little clarity about the 4K recording...

I’ve seen multiple places that the 4K is recorded full frame (no crop). I’ve also seen that there is a 4K HQ which uses all the pixels and then downsamples the footage to 4K. And I’ve also seen that there is a crop mode.

Will the footage be _that_ much better using 4K HQ as opposed to just “regular” 4K?

I’m mostly getting this camera to use 4K at 24 and 120fps. I feel like I’ve been overwhelmed with info the last two days, ha!


----------



## Franklyok (Jul 11, 2020)

xanbarksdale said:


> I’m looking for a little clarity about the 4K recording...
> 
> I’ve seen multiple places that the 4K is recorded full frame (no crop). I’ve also seen that there is a 4K HQ which uses all the pixels and then downsamples the footage to 4K. And I’ve also seen that there is a crop mode.
> 
> ...



4K HQ is better than regular ( pixel binning ) 4K ... Regular 4K has no over heating issues. 4K HQ and 4K120FPS have over heating issues. 

May be R6 is better. Nobody talks about R6 4K overheating issues. R6 has 4K HQ donwsampled from 5.5K. If there is no overheating issues, then maybe R6 is better option.


----------



## Franklyok (Jul 11, 2020)

xanbarksdale said:


> I’m looking for a little clarity about the 4K recording...
> 
> I’ve seen multiple places that the 4K is recorded full frame (no crop). I’ve also seen that there is a 4K HQ which uses all the pixels and then downsamples the footage to 4K. And I’ve also seen that there is a crop mode.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sharlin (Jul 11, 2020)

BeenThere said:


> With a CFExpress memory card, does the buffer ever fill, or does the camera write so fast that there is no buffer limit?



Imaging Resource:


> Buffer depths are also quite impressive, for both CFexpress and SD cards, though none of the shooting speeds or image quality settings allow for an "unlimited" buffer capacity rating. Given the different performance specs of the two media card types, the buffer depths can vary depending on image quality settings. Further, the maximum buffer capacity changes depending on if you're shooting at the max. 12fps or 20fps. At 12fps, the buffer capacity for Large Fine JPEGs, Large Fine HEIF images as well as Compressed C-RAW files are the same for either CFexpress and UHS-II SD cards, with up to 350 JPEG images, 280 HEIF images or 260 C-RAW files. With full, uncompressed RAW, the R5's buffer drops to 180 frames for CFexpress or 87 for UHS-II SD.
> 
> When opting for the faster 20fps electronic shutter burst mode, Canon only provides a spec for buffer capacity using the CFexpress card, which is stated as 170 JPEG frames, 83 RAW or 130 Compressed C-RAW files. However, we are told that you can shoot at 20fps while saving images to the SD card slot.


----------



## TomR (Jul 11, 2020)

Franklyok said:


> 4K HQ is better than regular ( pixel binning ) 4K ... Regular 4K has no over heating issues. 4K HQ and 4K120FPS have over heating issues.
> 
> May be R6 is better. Nobody talks about R6 4K overheating issues. R6 has 4K HQ donwsampled from 5.5K. If there is no overheating issues, then maybe R6 is better option.



R6 has overheating issues in all 4k modes according to a canon rep


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Jul 11, 2020)

xanbarksdale said:


> "I feel like I’ve been overwhelmed with info the last two days, ha!" -edited


I suspect everyone feels that way that's been following this. If you plan on using these cameras for video than it's probably a good idea to give things a little time to sort themselves out. We aren't going to know any more until production units start shipping and that isn't going to be for weeks/months.

Assume everyone who is making claims on the overheating is probably advancing their own agenda because nobody really knows the extent of the problem. Probably not even Canon and certainly not me.  All will be made clear in time. Not much more to be done about it right now.


----------



## docfrance (Jul 11, 2020)

FrenchFry said:


> Hi,
> Just curious, did you call and ask for these extra items? I am not seeing them on the website as included with purchase.
> Is this the benefit of speaking to a human instead of ordering online?


Yes, I think it is. He asked, "what else can I get you?" I said, "Well, you commonly sweeten deals with some cool add-ins and I could use a CFast card. Can you help?" I didn't think I got too greedy, but then he's was pretty accommodating. I paid for the adapter (EF to RF) but I had a friend call in, talk to a human, and he got that for free.


----------



## FrenchFry (Jul 12, 2020)

Wow, thanks for the tip!


----------



## David_E (Jul 12, 2020)

TomR said:


> _R6 has overheating issues in all 4k modes according to a canon rep_


Which Canon rep? One with whom you spoke personally, or one who said this on the web? If the latter, kindly provide the link. Thanks!


----------



## StevenA (Jul 12, 2020)

This_That said:


> I don't give a flying f*ck for video specs.
> Chelsea and Tony can suck my tripod.
> Everyone carries a GPS tracker these days, why built one into a camera when you can use the one already there.
> 
> ...


I watched that Tony and Chelsea video last night. Holy hell I can only assume they are butt hurt that they were left out of getting the pre-production unit and wanted to damage Canon as best they could. I don't think they had a single good thing to say about the R5.


----------



## Franklyok (Jul 12, 2020)

David_E said:


> Which Canon rep? One with whom you spoke personally, or one who said this on the web? If the latter, kindly provide the link. Thanks!



There is a youtube video about it. It is made by pro av tv.

R6 overheating issue is said steight from the horses mouth:


----------



## TomR (Jul 12, 2020)

David_E said:


> Which Canon rep? One with whom you spoke personally, or one who said this on the web? If the latter, kindly provide the link. Thanks!








i dont remember where in this video, sorry, but its in here i assure you


----------

